# Site macg payant et pubs masquées



## Juba (18 Septembre 2020)

Il ne reste plus beaucoup de sujets "libres" sur le site entre ceux réservés aux abonnés et les pubs, qui  d'ailleurs, ont visage d'article officiel si on ne fait pas trop gaffe. 
Je sais que tout travail mérite salaire mais visiblement les nombreuses pubs sont insuffisantes pour nourrir les auteurs et le site.
Y a t'il en toile de fond un  actionnaire qui a dit "maintenant suffit, on va rentabiliser le site" j'imagine que oui. 
Pléthore de petits abonnements finissent par faire une somme mensuelle conséquente, faut donc choisir, je ne m'abonnerai pas ici malgré la vraiment bonne qualité de nombreux articles que j'ai vu depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Anthony (18 Septembre 2020)

Juba a dit:


> Il ne reste plus beaucoup de sujets "libres" sur le site entre ceux réservés aux abonnés et les pubs, qui  d'ailleurs, ont visage d'article officiel si on ne fait pas trop gaffe.



C'est une réflexion que l'on entend souvent… et qui est complètement fausse. Sur les deux dernières années, nous avons publiés 487 articles par mois en moyenne, soit 16 articles par jour. Sur ces 16 articles quotidiens, un seul est réservé aux abonnés, plus exceptionnellement deux. Donc bon.



Juba a dit:


> et les pubs, qui  d'ailleurs, ont visage d'article officiel si on ne fait pas trop gaffe.



Je suppose que vous faites références aux articles sponsorisés. Entre la petite icône utilisée depuis des années, et la mention « Article sponsorisé », on ne peut pas dire qu'on vous prend en traitre. Contrairement à certains de nos petits confrères qui oublient cette mention, alors même qu'elle est imposée par la loi ! Et c'est un choix clair de notre part : on préfère ces articles aux grosses pubs dans tous les sens, notamment les popovers qui se mettent par-dessus le contenu.



Juba a dit:


> Y a t'il en toile de fond un  actionnaire qui a dit "maintenant suffit, on va rentabiliser le site" j'imagine que oui.



Christophe, qui est tout à la fois cofondateur et gérant de MacGeneration, voulait une nouvelle Ferrari. Plus sérieusement, nous sommes dans un secteur difficile avec une économie périlleuse, si nous nous reposions uniquement sur la publicité (beaucoup plus modérée chez nous qu'ailleurs), nous n'aurions pas fêté nos vingt ans l'an dernier. Libre à vous de considérer que notre production originale ne mérite pas le cout de l'abonnement. Mais enfin si vous nous lisez tous les jours, 15 centimes d'euros, ça ne me parait pas être la mer à boire pour un client d'une marque qui n'est pas connue pour ses efforts tarifaires. Mais ces 15 petits centimes, multipliés par le nombre d'abonnés, nous permettent de recruter des pigistes qui font du boulot très apprécié, de renforcer l'équipe de développement pour améliorer le site et les services, et d'améliorer les conditions dans lesquelles nous journalistes vous informons.


----------



## Juba (18 Septembre 2020)

Merci de votre réponse.  Si on "l'entend souvent" c'est que c'est un ressenti partagé par trop de monde 
Votre argument des 15 centimes par jour est l'argument utilisé par tous les prestataires, oui c'est peu, mais multiplié par x fois pour l'utilisateur c'est trop à contrario des 15cents par abonné qui mettent de l'énergie dans le système.
Aussi: je me suis fait avoir par des pubs croyant que c'était une analyse de votre part, j'ai peut-être plus toute ma tête mais je ne suis pas le seul je pense à m'être fourvoyé.
Et the last : ma colère car c'en était une, est partie d'un article "réservé aux abonnés" dont le titre était "pourquoi il ne faut pas installer stop covid" , j'avais réagi ce que je fais très rarement, je ne reviens pas sur les arguments intangibles, c'est une faute.
Bon vent! sans rancune !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Oui, on entend souvent « pourquoi payer pour ça ? » ou « C’est trop cher! » et cela dans tous les domaines.

Concernant le prix de l’abonnement, est-il trop cher ou non? Cela dépend de chacun.

Si cela est trop cher pour vous, ne vous abonnez pas. Si le site survit longtemps sans vous. C’est que son prix est correct.


----------



## Anthony (18 Septembre 2020)

Juba a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse.  Si on "l'entend souvent" c'est que c'est un ressenti partagé par trop de monde



Ou que seuls les mécontents se manifestent. Les autres, ils sont plongés dans la lecture de nos papiers, ils n'ont pas le temps d'envoyer des mails.



Juba a dit:


> Votre argument des 15 centimes par jour est l'argument utilisé par tous les prestataires, oui c'est peu, mais multiplié par x fois pour l'utilisateur c'est trop à contrario des 15cents par abonné qui mettent de l'énergie dans le système.



Votre logique m'échappe totalement. Je suis abonné à quelques journaux, ça ne me donne pas le droit de trouver que les autres abonnements sont nécessairement trop chers parce que j'ai un budget limité et qu'il faudrait que je sois abonné à tout. Ça me donne seulement la possibilité de conserver mon abonnement si je suis content, ou d'annuler mon abonnement et d'aller voir ailleurs si je ne le suis pas. C'est un modèle qui a quelques centaines d'années, tout de même. Vous n'êtes pas _obligé_ de vous abonner au Club iGen, vous n'êtes même pas obligé de nous lire du tout. Vous faites comme vous le sentez, et c'est très bien comme ça. Mais enfin si vous considérez que nos papiers sont meilleurs que ceux des autres, et vous avez raison de le penser, vous devez comprendre que ces papiers ont un cout, que vous devez bien payer d'une manière ou d'une autre. Vous ne pouvez pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le sourire de la crémière.


----------



## Juba (19 Septembre 2020)

Bon.. je sais pas pourquoi j'ai envoyé ce post, un geste compulsif  sans doute, et ce sera le dernier.
Macg a de très bon articles mais je n'ai pas envie de m'abonner, voilà, je m'en vais.


----------

